# Soil tests 2020 vs 2022



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

Just got my soil test results back and figured it would be interesting to compare to the one from 2020.

back ground: lawn is new construction and the sod was laid in May 2019.

first sample was June 3 2020 and second was April 7 2022.

2019 I used a Nitrogen only fertilizer (21-0-0)
2020 I used a 21-5-10 for half the season after using up the nitrogen 21-0-0
2021 I skipped a soil test and used a 15-15-15

I believe my rate was around 1lb of nitrogen every 5-6 weeks.

before adding any fertilizer this year I sent off soil to Texas A&M.

It should be noted that in 2020 I used a core sampler and probably went to 6-8" while in 2022 I used a shovel and was closer to 4-6" depth.

Back 2020


Back 2022


Front 2020


Front 2022


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Pretty good for the most part. Considering elemental sulfur to reduce the pH?


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Pretty good for the most part. Considering elemental sulfur to reduce the pH?


From what I've read lowering PH is a loss cause as it's short lived once you stop sulfur. Maybe I'm off and need to look into it again.

Any side effects to elemental sulfur since I'm at the CL for sulfur?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I have seen some decent results from other guys on the forum, and on the soil labs youtube channel. I haven't heard of any adverse effects as long as you follow manufacturer recommendations. I don't know that the change will be permanent, but it does not seem that the pH creeps back up nearly as quickly as the rumors would say.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

Smw said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty good for the most part. Considering elemental sulfur to reduce the pH?
> ...


I would not try adding any elemental sulfur to lower pH as it hardly ever works unless it is incorporated into your soil and even when that method is used such as in fam fields...not a home lawn the amount of sulfur needed is extremely high.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

If the pH is high from pH raising chemicals, then you will have a better chance of lowering pH with sulfur than if it is from native calcareous soil. You can also consider switching to Ammonium Sulfate as a Nitrogen source, but if the high pH is not causing problems, you can probably leave it alone.


----------

